# iCloud confusion on the iOS devices



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2012)

After reading the article Storm brews over iCloud I decided to check "My Contacts" out on my iPhone 4S.  I noticed in the iPhone 4S 'Contacts' I noticed if I looked into the app the 'Groups screen shows the title "All from My Mac" had no information in it. Then while still in the iPhone 4S, under the 'iCloud' was the 'iCloud' both sections (All iCloud' & HOME) had my contacts in it.

So I looked into my Mac Pro Lion Address Book's Preferences, Contacts and saw the under 'Accounts' mini-tab the Account 'On My Mac' was the account with the check boxes for 'Synchronize with Google" or Yahoo boxes are located.

So IMHO this is where people are getting mixed up. Apple should use a different name for the Address Book Preferences Pane , Accounts , the  account 'On My Mac'. It should really be call something like 'Other Cloud Accounts' or something along that line to overcome that confusion.


----------

